# Accutane, Nausea and Headache



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im currently on 60 mg of Accutane which I've been instructed to take before bed at night. Problem is it's keeping me awake and Ive noticed that for a few hours after taking it I get a headache. Eventually it settles down and I drift off to sleep but Ive felt kind of nauseas for the past couple of days, don't know whether its because Ive not been sleeping properly or whether the accutane is causing it but just wondered if anyone else has had these sides
​


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> had a few headaches which could be accutane or gear, but no nausea i don't think. it doesn't matter what time of day you take them! i personally take mine first thing but you can take them any time


Cheers for the reply mate, I'll skip tonights dose then and continue tomorrow morning. Its a nightmare trying to sleep on them, if they dont wake me up, I spend all night having mad dreams


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I was on roaccutane for like over a year dues to bad skin.. Made lipids go high by the end and blood pressure. Only stopped just over 1 month ago now was on 40mg day. Still 150 over 78... Worried about doing my course now!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was on roaccutane for a while, was on 100mg a day at highest, had headaches, nose bleeds, ridiculously dry lips and skin. Not the most pleasant of things but it definitely did the job


----------



## Yeabuddy (Oct 31, 2010)

I know someone who was on it and closely monitored by the GP and same story as you ruaidhri , lipid profile was perfect after treatment, though they did suffer regular headaches and dry lips and nose...but the result afterward was great.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

im currently on R and i have really crazy dreams and believe i have mild case of Psychosis


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

do you guys tell your doctor who prescribes accutane that you're on AAS? in this case its like closing the gate after the horse has bolted... if you're taking AAS, particularly Test/DHT derivatives, try finasteride (propecia/proscar) or dutasteride (avodart) as this reduces/stops the conversion of test to DHT (and its the DHT recepetors in the skin that cause the acne). Now for a "normal" person, reducing DHT can be a problem (lower sex drive etc), but for a BB taking 500mg+ test a week (everyone's base isn't it?) then stopping the EXCESS test converting to an ABOVE average DHT amount is a GOOD thing... and will definitely reduce/stop your acne... and may prevent hair loss (if you're prone to it) and preserve your prostate size (MOST men over 60 have at least an enlarged prostate from a lifetime of DHT... a AAS using bodybuilder is likely to bring this issue down to around 40 years of age.. think not? close to 40? have you checked for an enlarged prostate?- hint by the time you're straining to pee- its a bit late...)

but back to acne... antibiotics like doxcycline etc are only acting on the inflamation caused by the increaased DHT levels... so lowering your DHT levels (to close to normal! not below!) reduced/stops the acne.. and much easier on the body than accutane..


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Right quick update on my accutane cycle, sides have worn off and its starting to work. Im having to put moisturiser on every couple of hours as my skin gets really dry and im having some really weird dreams still.

If anyone taking it starts suffering with any sides just up your water intake as it seems to get rid of most of them. Ive also started eating a lot cleaner as I was told my AST levels are abnormal, I have a higher level of triglycerides and my cholesterol is elevated. Got to go back for another blood test in 4 weeks so I want to get it back down by then so hopefully they won't stop me from taking it.


----------

